# Best shawl for sitting at home



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I will be making a shawl for myself. First time ever. So much need out there I feel guilty making something for me. However, my caron cakes reads hand wash only. I gave my first shawl with it to a neighbour going thru a tough time who needed a hug.

I love the green colours and have more. I usually make the Lena wraps which I
Adore. Great for those in wheelchairs. Great for anyone. I thought from simply a 
Knitting change, I would make a triangle shawl bottom up, so starting with just 
A few sts, and like Lena using yo for increasing.

Will a triangle shawl totally cover shoulders and down close to the elbow?
So darn cold here in Canada, and when you don't want a bulky sweater,
I thought it would be lovely to do my twiddlemuff knitting while wearing 
A shawl like this.

Thoughts lovely kpers?


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think a sweater would be warmer. Who is Lena?


----------



## stephie707 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds good. I can only imagine the cold there. It is 20 degrees here and seems like as cold as can get.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I'm partial to rectangular wraps. I made a 3-panel shawl for a friend but, after I blocked it, I wasn't real impressed with it. Fortunately, she loved it! ???? My go-to wraps are a heavy acrylic (which desperately needs to be reworked, as it's stretched out and was orignally knit on too-large needles) rectangular and an angora/acrylic lap blanket.


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lena-wrap


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't like triangle shawls because the point I the back points to your butt. I prefer rectangle shawls because they are more flattering and keep you warmer that the triangle shawls. Also, shawls are wonderful for women who are cold one minute and 10 minutes later they are hot. It's easier to take a shawl off and on than it is a sweater. 
Don't feel guilty for making something for yourself. Make a shawl, a matching pair of fingerless mitts, and leg warmers to keep your self warm. Happy Knitting! Knitting from Buffalo Very Cold!!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

If you want something to go over your shoulders but not have weight on arms I think a shawl would work. Have fun doing it.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Until my daughter made mine I would never have believed it but if you crochet I recommend the virus shawl she did 12 repeats and even with all the holes in it it is so warm, I am in Carnegie Pa right now with -9 temperatures and it keeps me toasty in fact at times too warm.
As for your other question yes that will work but you may end up just to get it to your elbows with a point in back past your bum not sure haven't made one like that before I never had the patience.
Tonda


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

gdooley1124 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lena-wrap


It is a lovely pattern, but would not keep one very warm.

Any of the triangle patterns can be made longer by doing more repeats of pattern stitches (and of course using more yarn than called for).

A simple rectangle pattern which is good sized for wrapping around yourself is : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/comfort-shawl-knit-60085a

Comfort shawl, which recommends using Lion Brand Homespun, a magnificently soft yarn, however it sheds drastically, so would suggest using another soft type yarn, worsted weight, and you can omit the fringe. It is "straight" knitting, can be done on circulars back and forth or straight needles, and can make as long as you wish, and could add stitches to make wider also.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Eichhornchen said:


> I don't like triangle shawls because the point I the back points to your butt. I prefer rectangle shawls because they are more flattering and keep you warmer that the triangle shawls. Also, shawls are wonderful for women who are cold one minute and 10 minutes later they are hot. It's easier to take a shawl off and on than it is a sweater.
> Don't feel guilty for making something for yourself. Make a shawl, a matching pair of fingerless mitts, and leg warmers to keep your self warm. Happy Knitting! Knitting from Buffalo Very Cold!!


I agree, rectangle shawls are better and offers more warmth for me. I get cold around my shoulders. I also think they are more flattering.


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> ...
> As for your other question yes that will work but you may end up just to get it to your elbows with a point in back past your bum not sure haven't made one like that before I never had the patience.
> Tonda


Maybe a crescent, or heart shawl that creates longer sides in relation to the back.

*I'm fuzzy but I think two increases near center and two at ends - maybe on alternate rows. I'll go look up the chart that I find so handy.

Edit: Good shawl cheat sheet - just click the pink button to download it.

This designer has a heart shaped shawl, $2.00 but the design page links to a free video to see how it's constructed: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-heart-shaped-shawl
Just discovered the pattern is written out in comments of the video.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I love my Elizabeth Zimmerman Pie Are Square shawl. It is large and it stays on well without a pin.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

jeanne63 said:


> I think a sweater would be warmer. Who is Lena?


Lena is a regular on this site. Search for Lena wraps. There are many!

Yes, a sweater warmer likely, but I don't like the extra bulk.
Just a little something over the shoulders.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

tonyastewart said:


> Until my daughter made mine I would never have believed it but if you crochet I recommend the virus shawl she did 12 repeats and even with all the holes in it it is so warm, I am in Carnegie Pa right now with -9 temperatures and it keeps me toasty in fact at times too warm.
> As for your other question yes that will work but you may end up just to get it to your elbows with a point in back past your bum not sure haven't made one like that before I never had the patience.
> Tonda


I used to crochet, but it affects my wrist. So I just crochet small curlycues and such for the twiddlemuffs. How wonderful to have a shawl made by your daughter.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> It is a lovely pattern, but would not keep one very warm.
> 
> Any of the triangle patterns can be made longer by doing more repeats of pattern stitches (and of course using more yarn than called for).
> 
> ...


I love the size of it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

june millard said:


> Maybe a crescent, or heart shawl that creates longer sides in relation to the back.
> 
> *I'm fuzzy but I think two increases near center and two at ends - maybe on alternate rows. I'll go look up the chart that I find so handy.
> 
> ...


Very pretty. I think I am convinced the rectangular would be the best for me.
I liked the idea of beginning with a few sts, but it wouldn't be long before there were
A lot on the needles. Now just to figure out how many to cast on. 
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

BARBIE-s said:


> It is a lovely pattern, but would not keep one very warm.
> 
> Any of the triangle patterns can be made longer by doing more repeats of pattern stitches (and of course using more yarn than called for).
> 
> ...


I just saw the pattern. No worries about how many to cast on since it looks
Like the 60 sts are for the width and you keep going until you get your length.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

if you want a rectangle, this one works well with Caron Cakes. I used Bernat Pops for one. It's easy to adjust for size.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neutral-slant-scarf

or this one for triangle

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Half-Circle Shawl by Jennifer Jones (Ravelry) is my house shawl. I keep it on the back of my couch and end up using it almost every day. It's an easy knit and very comfortable. I knit mine in a wool/acrylic blend.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

AdeleRM said:


> I love my Elizabeth Zimmerman Pie Are Square shawl. It is large and it stays on well without a pin.


This pattern (per Ravelry.com) is only available via purchase of book $26.00, is this how you obtained that lovely pattern ???

:sm03:


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> This pattern (per Ravelry.com) is only available via purchase of book $26.00, is this how you obtained that lovely pattern ???
> 
> :sm03:


Libraries sometimes carry EZ's books.
eBay and Amazon often have used books for less, too; e.g., https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0942018036/ref=tmm_hrd_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1515083425&sr=1-1

https://www.ebay.com/p/Knitting-Around-by-Elizabeth-Zimmermann-1989-Hardcover-Reprint/500314?iid=362188815546


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

BARBIE-s said:


> This pattern (per Ravelry.com) is only available via purchase of book $26.00, is this how you obtained that lovely pattern ???
> 
> :sm03:


Yes. I've had all of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books for ages. You might find it at your library, or they could get it for you on inter-library loan.


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Yes. I've had all of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books for ages. You might find it at your library, or they could get it for you on inter-library loan.


Ah, yes. When you see the book on Ravelry, they show a link to a search for inter-library loan. I've always found that the easiest way to look for it.


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

I presume you're knitting, but if you have any interest in crochet, this one is easy (granny clusters) & has been well received (not just for prayer shawls).
https://haakmaarraak.nl/free-crochet-pattern-vintage-sweet-shawl-eng/


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Years ago I saw a very old (late 1800s - early 1900s) picture of a woman wearing a triangular shawl that she had over her shoulders, wrapped around her bodice from side to side, ends crossed in back and brought forward to tie in front. This struck me as very practical. At that time ponchos were all the rage but were useless to wear in the house. So, I made a simple triangular shawl and kept going until I could wrap it around my body, waist and then tie it in front. I wore it with all my prairie dresses and with bell-bottoms, too. But mostly I wore it around the house - it did not get in my way - I could cook and work around the house and stay warm without having to turn on the furnace unless it got really cold. I had sweaters but I mostly wore my shawl. So, whether sitting or working around the house that was a perfect shawl. 
I used a simple triangular shawl pattern that started from the point of the triangle to do this. You will need the measurement of how long from center back neck, around to front, crossover to opposite side waist, around waist to other side to center front (spiraling your body) then add a bit for the tie portion. That measurement times 2 is what you need for the length along the long flat side of the triangle. Using the yarn you like and the needle size you want to use, make a swatch to see how many stitches you will need at the top before you stop and then knit away. Have fun if you try it.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

littlebunny said:


> I presume you're knitting, but if you have any interest in crochet, this one is easy (granny clusters) & has been well received (not just for prayer shawls).
> https://haakmaarraak.nl/free-crochet-pattern-vintage-sweet-shawl-eng/


 :sm24: darling shawl!


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

gr8 said:


> Years ago I saw a very old (late 1800s - early 1900s) picture of a woman wearing a triangular shawl that she had over her shoulders, wrapped around her bodice from side to side, ends crossed in back and brought forward to tie in front. This struck me as very practical. At that time ponchos were all the rage but were useless to wear in the house. So, I made a simple triangular shawl and kept going until I could wrap it around my body, waist and then tie it in front. I wore it with all my prairie dresses and with bell-bottoms, too. But mostly I wore it around the house - it did not get in my way - I could cook and work around the house and stay warm without having to turn on the furnace unless it got really cold. I had sweaters but I mostly wore my shawl. So, whether sitting or working around the house that was a perfect shawl.
> I used a simple triangular shawl pattern that started from the point of the triangle to do this. You will need the measurement of how long from center back neck, around to front, crossover to opposite side waist, around waist to other side to center front (spiraling your body) then add a bit for the tie portion. That measurement times 2 is what you need for the length along the long flat side of the triangle. Using the yarn you like and the needle size you want to use, make a swatch to see how many stitches you will need at the top before you stop and then knit away. Have fun if you try it.


The Tess shawl in earlier post is as you describe. One of my faves!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a shawl, but works to keep on your shoulders and your arms are covered: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sleeves-please-shrug

Here's another that has been discussed on here alot.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cloud-on-her-shoulders


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a commercial shawl that I wear all the time. It is a rectangle with sleeves, sock yarn-ish yarn, lightweight but just warm enough, and stays on. I was going to duplicate it; hence, all the measuring: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/rectangular-sweater


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

BARBIE-s said:


> It is a lovely pattern, but would not keep one very warm.
> 
> Any of the triangle patterns can be made longer by doing more repeats of pattern stitches (and of course using more yarn than called for).
> 
> ...


I made this exact shawl several years ago for my MIL out of the Homespun yarn and it didn't shed very much. I love Homespun yarn, but I will never use it in doing a fringe ever again. I had to know each piece of yarn at both ends so it wouldn't "fluff" out as Homespun yarn does. If I ever make this shawl again, I will either not do anything at all with the edge, or put a crochet edging on each end.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanx again June M...............................I forget about our wonderful libraries! :sm06: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> Thanx again June M...............................I forget about our wonderful libraries! :sm06: :sm02: :sm24:


Easy to overlook these days!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I will be making a shawl for myself. First time ever. So much need out there I feel guilty making something for me. However, my caron cakes reads hand wash only. I gave my first shawl with it to a neighbour going thru a tough time who needed a hug.
> 
> I love the green colours and have more. I usually make the Lena wraps which I
> Adore. Great for those in wheelchairs. Great for anyone. I thought from simply a
> ...


For myself, wearing a sweater while knitting/crocheting works best. I have made triangular shawls and rectangular shawls, and although the rectangular ones seem to cover a little better, both style seem to slip down while I'm crafting. Other than a sweater what gives me the most coverage and stays put a little better is a cape I like to wear while reading, especially in bed. I made it from a very old pattern I purchase back in the 70's. The pattern is actually for a hooded cape style poncho, but I left off the hood.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I have made several of the rectangle prayer shawls, all with Lion Brand Homespun. I don't put the fringe on it. Each recipient has mentioned that they love it and it works if they want something around their shoulders or just over their lap, without the bulk of a full size afghan. I like using a size 11 needle and most sizes I have CO 63 stitches and have made them between 64-69 " long.


----------



## DeeDee107 (Oct 22, 2011)

nice shawl Lena but longer would be better


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

You could make a triangle shawl which has the point cut off. That way it would cover more of your arms and be wider in your back but not be so long. 
Eg, start with 30 or 40 stitches instead of 2 or 3, depending on what you prefer. Work it the same way as you described...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

gr8 said:


> Years ago I saw a very old (late 1800s - early 1900s) picture of a woman wearing a triangular shawl that she had over her shoulders, wrapped around her bodice from side to side, ends crossed in back and brought forward to tie in front. This struck me as very practical. At that time ponchos were all the rage but were useless to wear in the house. So, I made a simple triangular shawl and kept going until I could wrap it around my body, waist and then tie it in front. I wore it with all my prairie dresses and with bell-bottoms, too. But mostly I wore it around the house - it did not get in my way - I could cook and work around the house and stay warm without having to turn on the furnace unless it got really cold. I had sweaters but I mostly wore my shawl. So, whether sitting or working around the house that was a perfect shawl.
> I used a simple triangular shawl pattern that started from the point of the triangle to do this. You will need the measurement of how long from center back neck, around to front, crossover to opposite side waist, around waist to other side to center front (spiraling your body) then add a bit for the tie portion. That measurement times 2 is what you need for the length along the long flat side of the triangle. Using the yarn you like and the needle size you want to use, make a swatch to see how many stitches you will need at the top before you stop and then knit away. Have fun if you try it.


The shawl you describe is just like the Tess D'Urbervilles shawl linked by mirl56 on page 2. I have made this shawl many times in different weights of wool or cotton but I round off the back as I'm not keen on triangle shawls. It's a fun knit. I did one in sock yarn once in a couple of weeks...


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

www.handsoccupied.com/top-notched-shawl/ I made this shawl for a friend, she loves it!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Excellent cheat sheet June Millard! Thank you! I prefer rectangular or pi shawls myself. I hate the point on the triangle too!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I've made lots of Lena shawls. They are quick to make and are nice and warm.
I cast on 40 to 50 stitches and go from there. Mainly used worsted weight but have done a few in Lionbrand Homespun.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have one that is a large rectangle that hangs down in the front and back and then just off of the shoulder on the side. The front panel then has a slit up the front with a circle cut out for the neck. This one is not knitted but made of fabric and was a gift. It is way more comfortable than any rectangle or triangle shawl I have ever tried and it stays put. I think that is what I like about it the most. I usually hate shawls because I am fighting them all the time to keep them in place. I always get cold on my shoulders and upper arms so this rectangle one could be made wider if you wanted it further down on your arms and should be pretty easy to make up a pattern to make one.


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

All I crochet is triangle shawls and yes, they do cover. The last one I made for myself I gave away to someone who loved it. Make it a few rows longer if you are in doubt. Good luck. I have made and given away way over two dozen.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

How about a lightweight poncho? Less likely to fall off.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

My own pref is a large rectangular, prayer type shawl. They cover your arms to the wrists if you’re cold or hang inside to cover just to the elbow. Very warm across the shoulders and neck, and if you’re really cold, they can be wrapped once around your neck. I love them!


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

Regarding Caron Cakes...Although the label says to Hand Wash, it is NOT necessary to do so. I have made several shawls (as have others on KP) and have found that washing and drying them on Delicate Cycle works wonderfully...they come out soft and beautiful, with NO problem. I really like Caron Cakes.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Lena is a regular on this site. Search for Lena wraps. There are many!
> 
> Yes, a sweater warmer likely, but I don't like the extra bulk.
> Just a little something over the shoulders.


I searched on Ravelry and here but so many Lenas


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

GreatMary said:


> Regarding Caron Cakes...Although the label says to Hand Wash, it is NOT necessary to do so. I have made several shawls (as have others on KP) and have found that washing and drying them on Delicate Cycle works wonderfully...they come out soft and beautiful, with NO problem. I really like Caron Cakes.


Totally agree. Wash mine on delicate and no problems.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

It is -20c here this MORNING, high winds, blowing snow....eeeeh! I am sitting in my favorite chair reading your messages, have my shawl on my shoulders, COZY! And a hot cup of COFFEE at my side, UMMM! All this just to tell you that my shawl is Waiting for Rain, crescent shaped, stays on my shoulders, love it! Was fun to knit also, plan on making another one.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

jeanne63 said:


> I searched on Ravelry and here but so many Lenas


http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=136207

Hope this link works. It is Lena B.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your thoughts and great ideas! 
Hope it inspired others too.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Totally agree. Wash mine on delicate and no problems.


My worry is nursing homes use very hot water and hot dry.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I am going to give you a couple ideas. One is a short round type of poncho - https://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmaize/indigo-frost I love wearing this one.

The other is a shawl I made my mother. Stays in place perfectly. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmaize/hantsuki

I


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I still love faroese shaped shawls. They hug the shoulders and are shaped to not slip off. The bottom edge is squared off so there's no point pointing at your posterior. The ends are long enough to wrap and tie, or you can do like I do and wrap the ends around and tuck them in your back pocket. I love making this out of Homespun, but realize many people don't like working with this yarn. It is suitable for many yarns.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl

The shawl is not complicated to make.

Hope this helps.

Nancy


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I also recommend a rectangular shawl. As for the Caron cakes: they show hand wash only, but I've washed and dried them in machine, gentle cycle, and they come out perfectly.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I have one that is a large rectangle that hangs down in the front and back and then just off of the shoulder on the side. The front panel then has a slit up the front with a circle cut out for the neck. This one is not knitted but made of fabric and was a gift. It is way more comfortable than any rectangle or triangle shawl I have ever tried and it stays put. I think that is what I like about it the most. I usually hate shawls because I am fighting them all the time to keep them in place. I always get cold on my shoulders and upper arms so this rectangle one could be made wider if you wanted it further down on your arms and should be pretty easy to make up a pattern to make one.


This sounds like a ruana shaped shawl. Here is a search on Ravelry for this shape.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=Ruana

Nancy


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Here is an oldie but a goodie! Cozy is a free rectangular shawl. I've knitted this it lives up to its name. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cozy


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> I still love faroese shaped shawls. They hug the shoulders and are shaped to not slip off. The bottom edge is squared off so there's no point pointing at your posterior. The ends are long enough to wrap and tie, or you can do like I do and wrap the ends around and tuck them in your back pocket. I love making this out of Homespun, but realize many people don't like working with this yarn. It is suitable for many yarns.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl
> 
> ...


Love this one Nancy. Now in my library! Thanks so much.


----------



## charlipayne48 (Oct 2, 2017)

Make your shawl and enjoy. No guilt, I am sure you more than deserve iT.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a free pattern on Ravelry called Comfort Wrap. I’m getting ready to do it in an alpaca for myself. When you look at the pattern it isn’t as plain as the photo looks.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes it is darn cold here in Canada! Minus 45C this morning with the wind chill in Northern Ontario - a shawl sounds like a great idea!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

If I’m cold I want something covering my arms and neck/chest. All that fabric down my back with a triangular shawl is of little value to me. Give me a rectangular wrap or a shallow triangular that I can wrap up in. I do like the ability if a shawl to flip it back when I get warm versus taking off a sweater. I also like the ability to wear a shawl as a scarf or as an overwrap to my jacket or coat.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> It is -20c here this MORNING, high winds, blowing snow....eeeeh! I am sitting in my favorite chair reading your messages, have my shawl on my shoulders, COZY! And a hot cup of COFFEE at my side, UMMM! All this just to tell you that my shawl is Waiting for Rain, crescent shaped, stays on my shoulders, love it! Was fun to knit also, plan on making another one.


It is -22 here. You sound cozy. Now our old 14 year old dog has to see
The vet. We also have a 3 yr old dog and boy they are bored.
Weather too cold for walks. Thanks for your post!!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

This is called the Pulsar Shawl. I am making it for the same purpose. It looks like it will stay on the shoulders and not slip. It can be make in any size.

Link:https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pulsar-shawl


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

pattymea said:


> Yes it is darn cold here in Canada! Minus 45C this morning with the wind chill in Northern Ontario - a shawl sounds like a great idea!


Wow! I guess Southern Ontario's -22 is downright balmy!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

As to the size, if it's a simple pattern, and for warmth and ease, I love the Easy Peazy shawls. There are 4 of them on this Ravelry link. You knit until it's big enough for your needs. It is NOT, however, knit from the point up. I made one that was 30" on the spine, and it just frustrated me, always pulling it around me....now, at 37", it's great. And, of course, your choice of yarn. Mine is alpaca blend.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Easy Peazy shawl


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

june millard said:


> Ah, yes. When you see the book on Ravelry, they show a link to a search for inter-library loan. I've always found that the easiest way to look for it.


I have never noticed that. Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

jeanne63 said:


> I searched on Ravelry and here but so many Lenas


Search on this kp site


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I use a triangular shawl while knitting. My knitting chair is about 10 feet from the front door so every time the door opens I get blasted with cold air. It nicely covers my shoulders and upper arms and is just warm enough. Where you live and the heating characteristics of your home, what your shawl is made of, not to mention how you preceive the temperature will all affect if a shawl is warm enough for you. Give it a try.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## JuneHABS (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are a few you might take a look at. 
[1]https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl 
[2]Bustle style shawl (can be wrapped and tied in back - similar to ones on "Larkrise to Candleford" show): http://rovingcrafters.com/2017/01/29/bustle-a-free-knit-pattern/ 
[3]Toasty Shawl (on Ravelry) by Lily Chin
[4]Lacy Waves Poncho (on Ravelry) by Sue Childress


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Use search function on KP and look for Pattern for nursing home wrap. The OP is Lena B. Sorry, posting links from my iPad is not in my skill set.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Lena B pattern is cast on 40-60 stitches increase each row until roughly 160 stitches. I cast on 50 and go to about 200 stitches. For increase I use knit 2 yarn over and knit to end of row. Then just repeat.


----------



## june millard (Mar 8, 2013)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I have never noticed that. Brilliant. Thanks!


:sm24:


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I strongly suggest a triangular shape. This will keep your arms warm and can also be used to wrap around your head. If you make one with good drape it can even be used as a scarf and tucked into a coat. It can be a simple knit or you can practice all kinds of textured stitches in the body of the shawl. (We only use the rectangular shape in my group's prayer shawls for the warmth needed by chemo patients.)


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I am in Michigan where it is -6 this morning. I have a book called "Folk Shawls" by Cheryl Oberle. I have made several of the shawls but my favorite is 'Lacy Prarie Shawl" and I have made it for myself in six different colors. I am wearing one of them now. They are cozy and warm.
Phyllis


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

While lacy, I really like this shawl in the rectangular pattern. I plan on using thicker yarn which would make it bigger and longer. I did this with the December Shawlette.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kaprifolie

Believe it or not, lace does keep you very warm.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You can't beat this shawl. It's warm and stays on your shoulders.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

mirl56 said:


> if you want a rectangle, this one works well with Caron Cakes. I used Bernat Pops for one. It's easy to adjust for size.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neutral-slant-scarf
> 
> or this one for triangle
> ...


I agree that the Tess durbervilles shawl is great for around the house -- very warm and ties around the back to hold it securely while your hands are free to do other things.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Try Age of Brass and Steam you can use a Caron Cake to make the shawlette big enough to do what you want or for that matter any other worsted weight yarn you have about 400 yards of.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer the crescent shaped also called circular shawls for length on my back and arms and staying on. The triangle shawls always seem to be too long in the back when they are long enough to cover my arms. Check out the free pdf comparing shaping and giving basic instructions at http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/
Just scroll down to the red button, and click to download.


----------



## patinthehat (Apr 25, 2014)

Hate to be so vulgar but a large triangulat shawl is alos known as a pee-dipper. Enough said. The shawls women wore in victorian times were called sontags - drape a bit over back but cross over in front and tie in back, out of the way. Would probably be best knitting the ends as a firm fabric so you don't end up with stretched-out 'pigs's ears' ties. otherwize I would thinksomething like a semi-circlular, 3/4th circular or the utilitarian faroese would stay in place, cover upper arms and shoulders but come off easily. Shawlettes also warm and easy. An indoor hat or head wrap is also very effective! The more we knit, the more we come to realize that the complicated ones can be the most useful - most useful of all is something you actually use, so knit what you want and try it out. Hope to see pictures of FO!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Bridgitis said:


> I am in Michigan where it is -6 this morning. I have a book called "Folk Shawls" by Cheryl Oberle. I have made several of the shawls but my favorite is 'Lacy Prarie Shawl" and I have made it for myself in six different colors. I am wearing one of them now. They are cozy and warm.
> Phyllis


This book has lots of interesting ideas.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

I like half circle shawls, they tend to stay better on my shoulders. Here are a few of my favorites: Palace Half Pi Shawl y Edith Murphy, Halvcirkelformad sjal (Half Circular Shawl) by Barbro Wilhelmsson, Half Circle Shawl #L32269 by Teresa Chorzepa, Half-Circle Shawl by Jennifer Jones. Tey are all free patterns on ravelry


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> I still love faroese shaped shawls. They hug the shoulders and are shaped to not slip off. The bottom edge is squared off so there's no point pointing at your posterior. The ends are long enough to wrap and tie, or you can do like I do and wrap the ends around and tuck them in your back pocket. I love making this out of Homespun, but realize many people don't like working with this yarn. It is suitable for many yarns.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl
> 
> ...


This is my favorite! I made one for my Mom and she loves it. I can't keep them in stock. Homespun yarn works wonderfully with this but there are other bulky yarns that work well.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Danielito said:


> I like half circle shawls, they tend to stay better on my shoulders. Here are a few of my favorites: Palace Half Pi Shawl y Edith Murphy, Halvcirkelformad sjal (Half Circular Shawl) by Barbro Wilhelmsson, Half Circle Shawl #L32269 by Teresa Chorzepa, Half-Circle Shawl by Jennifer Jones. Tey are all free patterns on ravelry


Thanks for these beautiful links to patterns for half circle shawls, will be using one very soon for my daughter !

:sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

patinthehat said:


> Hate to be so vulgar but a large triangulat shawl is alos known as a pee-dipper. Enough said. The shawls women wore in victorian times were called sontags - drape a bit over back but cross over in front and tie in back, out of the way. Would probably be best knitting the ends as a firm fabric so you don't end up with stretched-out 'pigs's ears' ties. otherwize I would thinksomething like a semi-circlular, 3/4th circular or the utilitarian faroese would stay in place, cover upper arms and shoulders but come off easily. Shawlettes also warm and easy. An indoor hat or head wrap is also very effective! The more we knit, the more we come to realize that the complicated ones can be the most useful - most useful of all is something you actually use, so knit what you want and try it out. Hope to see pictures of FO!


That's why I cast on 50 stitches, straight across the bottom, no dipping here.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Check Ravelry for shoulder cozies. This is a type of cowl that covers your upper body, arms included or can be worn as a regular cowl. Churchmouse yarns has an example.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Without reading through all of the notes. I would suggest this one:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-shawl-4


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I knitted a shawl that had 2 spines as I wanted something a bit different....then I thought I want this to cover my backside, so just knitted the panel between the 2 spines and made it longer...I looks much better on than what I'm trying to describe...but the extra length in the center panel does in fact cover my butt and keeps it warmer.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the idea of pockets to tuck things in. Here is one I plan to make this year:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-pocket-shawl


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

The link isn't working


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GreatMary said:


> The link isn't working


Here are a few

Reader's Wrap is similar and nice, too.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, I think I have fixed it.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-pocket-shawl


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I really enjoyed making this shawl, being a triple triangle it sits so nicely 
https://www.yarn.com/products/cascade-yarns-fw118-heritage-paints-triple-triangle-cape-free


----------



## sew-sew (Jan 5, 2018)

Here’s what I made for my mom. Measure her from neck to below her elbow. That’s the width of the shawl. Then measure across her back from wrist to wrist. That’s the length. Now knit or crochet a rectangle that size. Now knit on cuffs (k1,p1 or k2,p2) while gathering up your stitches, attaching a cuff to each end. Now sew up the cuffs and about 5” up the rectangle. You’ll have a shawl she’ll use and will be able to get on and off easily. I used a soft lightweight yarn.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

I like the rectangular ponchos. They stay on, are warm, go over even bulky sweaters if needed, but don’t get hot under the arms.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> if you want a rectangle, this one works well with Caron Cakes. I used Bernat Pops for one. It's easy to adjust for size.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neutral-slant-scarf
> 
> or this one for triangle
> ...


Thank you for posting the pattern! ! The rectangular one looks great!


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Perhaps a large shrug instead of a shawl would be very cosy and stay in place better.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-eyelet-shawl


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I just finished ‘Campside’ by Alicia Plummer. It is triangular but starts with a garter tab at the back of the neck. Ends with rubbing on 2 sides. Turned it to be a nice size.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I made this utilitarian Faroese shawl for my niece to wear when she went for her chemo treatments.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I will be making a shawl for myself. First time ever. So much need out there I feel guilty making something for me. However, my caron cakes reads hand wash only. I gave my first shawl with it to a neighbour going thru a tough time who needed a hug.
> 
> I love the green colours and have more. I usually make the Lena wraps which I
> Adore. Great for those in wheelchairs. Great for anyone. I thought from simply a
> ...


I made a triangle shawl about that length but I think it looked to short I would suggest to make it longer so it will stay put around your shoulders


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

The shawl I have on the sofa to warm up on cool evenings is Mara. It's triangular but big! Check it out and see if it might work for you. It's cute because it has a "sort of" ruffle edging that you knit at the end. Good luck.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

If you start at the point at the bottom of the shawl, it will gradually increase in size to whatever you need to cover shoulders and arms. A simple garter stitch would be warmer than some other patterns. You can increase one stitch at the beginning of each row or 1 stitch at each end of every second row.

If you prefer a poncho (which will not slip off like a shawl), when you are sure it is long and wide enough at the back, bind off as many centre stitches as you need to get it over your head, then cast the stitches back on to complete the other side by decreasing instead of increasing. You might want to work a few rows after the bind off before casting the stitches back on so it will not be tight around your neck and drapes better.

I made a little girl's poncho in this way and just "winged it" to get the neck hole right.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> I still love faroese shaped shawls. They hug the shoulders and are shaped to not slip off. The bottom edge is squared off so there's no point pointing at your posterior. The ends are long enough to wrap and tie, or you can do like I do and wrap the ends around and tuck them in your back pocket. I love making this out of Homespun, but realize many people don't like working with this yarn. It is suitable for many yarns.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl
> 
> ...


Love your shawl, looks lovely and warm.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

There are plenty of free patterns for easy ponchos and capes available online. Some come from Lion brand. You can do your knitting and crochet without readjusting your clothing the whole time, or ending up with the end of a shawl in your coffee.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

http://www.auspinners.com.au/sites/auspinnerscomau/assets/public/File/Free%20Knitting%20Patterns/Cleckheaton/Cleckheaton-W769-Blanket-Wrap.pdf


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> http://www.auspinners.com.au/sites/auspinnerscomau/assets/public/File/Free%20Knitting%20Patterns/Cleckheaton/Cleckheaton-W769-Blanket-Wrap.pdf


That looks a lot like the one I have that I described in an earlier post. It is warm and very comfortable.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I did a triangle shawl this past summer and with trying it out I found for one I don't sit long enough in one spot for it to be effective. Secondly it is long enough to cover to elbow but I am so tempted to measure it and put a button to catch each side and keep it still. Think maybe one of the bigger shrugs might work better for you? I can't seem to figure them out though to where they cover like you want so hope someone here has a good suggestion.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> Without reading through all of the notes. I would suggest this one:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-shawl-4


This one works up beautifully with beads added =)
:sm02:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

This isn't a bottom-up shawl, but it's a variation of a triangle shawl and the only one I can wear because the others all need to be fussed with every time I move and they don't keep my arms and front warm -- it's the aptly-named "Stay Put Shawl." https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-stay-put-shawl I make them large enough to cover arms down to the elbow and the three sections can be any texture stitch; when I get up from my chair at the office or at home to do something, I do it and sit down again and don't have to tug or adjust. Biggest problem is I tend to forget I'm wearing it and accidentally bring it home from the office or to the office from home (I have one in each place). Mine even drape nicely to keep "the girls" cozy.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

mirium said:


> This isn't a bottom-up shawl, but it's a variation of a triangle shawl and the only one I can wear because the others all need to be fussed with every time I move and they don't keep my arms and front warm -- it's the aptly-named "Stay Put Shawl." https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-stay-put-shawl I make them large enough to cover arms down to the elbow and the three sections can be any texture stitch; when I get up from my chair at the office or at home to do something, I do it and sit down again and don't have to tug or adjust. Biggest problem is I tend to forget I'm wearing it and accidentally bring it home from the office or to the office from home (I have one in each place). Mine even drape nicely to keep "the girls" cozy.


Great shawl ☺


----------



## ennbee (Nov 13, 2017)

I hate to admit it, but I use a large plaid scarf (bought not "made by me". It is rectangular and does a great job of warming whichever part of me needs it. I have enough yarn to make one so that will be my 2018 resolution.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Not sure if someone else has already recommended this one but it is an easy knit shawl that keeps you warm and ties around the back. It is good for around the house when you need your hands free to work. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Another nice one on Ravelry is the Herb Garden shawl.


----------



## maryfrances40 (Jan 7, 2018)

I suggest that you make a rectangular shawl also. It needs to be about as long as you are tall. I have been making prayer shawls for church and I have found that you need approximately 650 yards of weight of yarn which is heavier than worsted. I usually make them out of a washable Marino wool. This can be expensive but since you are making it for yourself, be kind to yourself. Many yarn stores are having sales now so it is perhaps a good time to get yourself some needed yarn. Just think your lap will be warm while you are knitting this for yourself!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i like tabards . i am making Janus. it is sloped at shoulders and covers front and back


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I made this utilitarian Faroese shawl for my niece to wear when she went for her chemo treatments.


 -that looks great !! got a link ?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

barbbfly said:


> -that looks great !! got a link ?


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

look up the pattern for a sontag. Like a shawl but no loose ends. I made one for myself and love the fact the ends don't flop around.


----------



## ennbee (Nov 13, 2017)

That is quite lovely.. and now on my list!!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

cookiequeen said:


> I made this utilitarian Faroese shawl for my niece to wear when she went for her chemo treatments.


That is beautiful. Warmth and love for her to made it easier.
I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am blown away with so many wonderful ideas! The best is everyone is
Getting new ideas. Thank you all.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

ennbee said:


> I hate to admit it, but I use a large plaid scarf (bought not "made by me". It is rectangular and does a great job of warming whichever part of me needs it. I have enough yarn to make one so that will be my 2018 resolution.


Smart. Sometimes we all need bought items!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

sew-sew said:


> Here's what I made for my mom. Measure her from neck to below her elbow. That's the width of the shawl. Then measure across her back from wrist to wrist. That's the length. Now knit or crochet a rectangle that size. Now knit on cuffs (k1,p1 or k2,p2) while gathering up your stitches, attaching a cuff to each end. Now sew up the cuffs and about 5" up the rectangle. You'll have a shawl she'll use and will be able to get on and off easily. I used a soft lightweight yarn.


What a fabulous idea. Thank you!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jvallas said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/utilitarian-faroese-shawl


I like this one. Am playing around with yarn at the moment to see if I can come up with something similar... (It's a paid pattern and I don't shop on line...)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I like this one. Am playing around with yarn at the moment to see if I can come up with something similar... (It's a paid pattern and I don't shop on line...)


I did start it a long time ago, then set it aside - something I do way too often - but remember it being a nice easy "TV knit."


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I will be making a shawl for myself. First time ever. So much need out there I feel guilty making something for me. However, my caron cakes reads hand wash only. I gave my first shawl with it to a neighbour going thru a tough time who needed a hug.
> 
> I love the green colours and have more. I usually make the Lena wraps which I
> Adore. Great for those in wheelchairs. Great for anyone. I thought from simply a
> ...


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow! A work of art!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

That is stunning. The pattern and color are amazing.


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

I made my Mother the shawl you are talking about. You can make it as big/long as you want. She loved hers!


----------

